# Crystal Mobilesound CSx615 | 6.5" coax



## Hipnotic4 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just stumbled across these! Old company from back in the day, and they were known for making some solid gear. $89.94 Shipped! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Crystal-Mo...m=292078440036&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## SilentWrath (May 23, 2017)

That's what I'm running for my front stage. Sound great. I had the separates back in the day so when I saw these coax components last year I had to grab a set.


----------



## Hipnotic4 (Oct 21, 2005)

Good to know, what type of power you got running to them and can you tell me if its the stock location?


----------



## SilentWrath (May 23, 2017)

Hipnotic4 said:


> Good to know, what type of power you got running to them and can you tell me if its the stock location?


Stock location in an '05 TSX. Using a 3/4" spacer and had to open up the factory metal holes a little bit with a hammer.

Running 120rms/240peak each from a bridged old school Alpine V-Power 4 channel amp. I'm sure they aren't seeing the full power... the gains are kept low and the Dayton DSP has a lot of cut applied.


----------



## Hipnotic4 (Oct 21, 2005)

Ahh nicee! sounds good.


----------



## EmoJackson (Aug 13, 2018)

I used to lust after these and the components back in the day! 

I’m still looking for a pair of Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 6.5’s to complete my collection.


----------

